# Swollen Hock



## Cara Peachick (May 3, 2011)

Hi everyone-

I have a 2 y.o. LaMancha doe who has a swollen hock.  It is tender, she won't let you touch it (unless you put her on the ground first).  The swelling is soft, no heat.  She is not limping on it at all.  The swelling was discovered Saturday AM.  It is now Tuesday AM.  It's been the same for 3 days.

Any ideas?  Would you just watch it?  Or would you call the vet?

Thanks!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 3, 2011)

a sting or bite?  It is that time of year.

Seems like she would be limping if it was caught on something/twisted/sprained.

CAE causes swollen joints, but I think they limp form this, not sure haven't dealt with it.


----------



## Cara Peachick (May 3, 2011)

She just tested negative for CAE.  Got a ZERO (lowest score possible), so at least I know it's not that.  I should've clarified that originally.

So, you would just let it be?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 3, 2011)

Cara Peachick said:
			
		

> She just tested negative for CAE.  Got a ZERO (lowest score possible), so at least I know it's not that.  I should've clarified that originally.
> 
> So, you would just let it be?


I am kind of the "let it be" kind of gal. Not limping, not getting worse, not off feed, not feeling hot. I would probably give it another couple days and see what it does.   

Benadryl would help with swelling if it is a sting or bite.

Penn G would help with infection if it is an enjury.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 3, 2011)

If you have Banamine, a shot of Banamine wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Cara Peachick (May 3, 2011)

Thanks much!


----------

